# engine oil type for Nissan Sentra 2019 sv for middle east weather



## kawa (Nov 2, 2021)

hello dears 

my name is kawa 
This is my first post in this wonderful forum
I bought a Nissan Sentra 2019 sv from America and shipped it to Iraq, as you know, the temperatures in Iraq are hot and may reach 45 or 48 degrees Celsius in summer . My question is based on the car catalog, should I use a viscosity 0w20 or should I use another one? more suitable for our country weather

best regards for all


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

Do whichever makes you feel better. I live in an area of the US where temperatures in the winter sometimes drop to negative single digits F. and summer temperatures sometimes reaches around 105*F. I use 10w40 year around without any issues. I've always felt better knowing I was running a heavier weight oil than often recommended by the manufacturer. I ran an '88 Ford Escort that was spec'd for 5w30 to 518K miles using 10w40. My '16 Nissan Versa is spec'd for 5w30 but I've been using 10w40 in it. I also have another car that's spec'd for 5w20, it also gets 10w40 and currently has 215K miles. If it were my car I'd use a higher than recommended oil weight in your climate. 10w40, 15w40 or even 20w50 would probably be fine. When I rode Japanese motorcycles years ago that had air cooled engines I used 20w50 in them. In the '80's I had a Harley-Davidson that I ran straight 60 weight in.


----------



## kawa (Nov 2, 2021)

2016 Versa said:


> Do whichever makes you feel better. I live in an area of the US where temperatures in the winter sometimes drop to negative single digits F. and summer temperatures sometimes reaches around 105*F. I use 10w40 year around without any issues. I've always felt better knowing I was running a heavier weight oil than often recommended by the manufacturer. I ran an '88 Ford Escort that was spec'd for 5w30 to 518K miles using 10w40. My '16 Nissan Versa is spec'd for 5w30 but I've been using 10w40 in it. I also have another car that's spec'd for 5w20, it also gets 10w40 and currently has 215K miles. If it were my car I'd use a higher than recommended oil weight in your climate. 10w40, 15w40 or even 20w50 would probably be fine. When I rode Japanese motorcycles years ago that had air cooled engines I used 20w50 in them. In the '80's I had a Harley-Davidson that I ran straight 60 weight in.


thank you so much for your generous reply i really appreciated but some people say it's better using a manufacturer recommended oil the issue of oil selection is very confused but since you're using this viscosity without problem its encouraging thank you in advance


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The main thing is not to go too thick on the second number, since that can cause IVT/EVT codes to pop up in cooler or cold weather. In your climate 10W30 will probably work okay but 5W20 is probably the right choice. The factory 0W will be awfully thin for your mideast climate.


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

I think the reason you see lots of lower viscosity motor oils recommended in US autos is because the government requires manufacturers to meet certain fuel mileage standards. The auto manufacturers use and recommend the lighter weight oils to try to squeeze out that extra 1/4 mile per gallon of gas. If you do some research you'll find that many manufacturers will recommend a lighter weight oil in the US than for the rest of the world for the very same engine. Here's a forum specifically related the oils. (www.bobistheoilguy.com) You'll find differing opinions there as well but there are lots of others that like me prefer a heavier weight oil and have no problems with it's use. I've been driving and owning cars for nearly 45 years and have used 10w40 all those years and approximately 1-1.5 million miles without any oil related issues. The main thing is keeping the oil/filter changed regularly. Years ago I changed oil every 3K miles, as oils have improved over the years I've increased the oil change interval and now do 7.5K mile oil change intervals.


----------



## kawa (Nov 2, 2021)

2016 Versa said:


> I think the reason you see lots of lower viscosity motor oils recommended in US autos is because the government requires manufacturers to meet certain fuel mileage standards. The auto manufacturers use and recommend the lighter weight oils to try to squeeze out that extra 1/4 mile per gallon of gas. If you do some research you'll find that many manufacturers will recommend a lighter weight oil in the US than for the rest of the world for the very same engine. Here's a forum specifically related the oils. (www.bobistheoilguy.com) You'll find differing opinions there as well but there are lots of others that like me prefer a heavier weight oil and have no problems with it's use. I've been driving and owning cars for nearly 45 years and have used 10w40 all those years and approximately 1-1.5 million miles without any oil related issues. The main thing is keeping the oil/filter changed regularly. Years ago I changed oil every 3K miles, as oils have improved over the years I've increased the oil change interval and now do 7.5K mile oil change intervals.


thank you so much for your kind interest and this worthy information i sent e mails also to Nissan USA the replied and side contact with Nissan middle east for more information and they side we will inform you frankly speaking the Nissan have an excellent spirit of cooperation and want to help us i will let you know when they reply to me . 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## k87n (10 mo ago)

0w20 synthetic if available.


----------

